# Meetup in London



## rickysk1985 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Ricky, and i have been suffering from social anxiety since childhood. I have now got ride of the anxiety, at least about 80%-90% of it.

Now, I have never met anyone who suffers from social anxiety, and I would like to meet others who maybe has been cured or is still suffering from it.

If anyone is interested, please reply to this post or pm me and we can set up a meeting somewhere in London soon.

Thanks


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey, 

I'm in London, trying to get over it still, but it's no where near as bad as it has been. 

Replying in case other people read it, so they know there are at least two people interested.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm based nearer to London over the summer now so I'll be happy to meet anybody that's interested. Should we try and get a group going? Doing some touristy things would be fun! Anything that gets us out and about would help.

I don't know anyone in the area, and it's motivating me more to push myself out there.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

It's hard to get a meetup from SAS. You can try meetup.com, they have SA meets all the time in London. I have been to 2, they were actually enjoyable. Here are the groups im in..

http://www.meetup.com/leadinglightsocial/
http://www.meetup.com/shy-london/
http://www.meetup.com/depression-450/


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

No problem, do you think your gonna give any of those meetups a try then?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm down for a meetup


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

I would be up for this if its this week


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are a couple of good SA meetup groups in London

http://www.meetup.com/depression-450/

http://www.meetup.com/leadinglightsocial/ (This group meets up outside Embankment tube station every Thursday to go to a local pub, although there is no meetup on the 3rd July)

I've been to events organised by both of these groups and I've really enjoyed them!


----------

